# How can I get big boobs?!?



## Jessica Wise

Is there any way to get bigger boobs? Anything you can do besides breast implants.?
And yes im over 18 and done growing.


----------



## minties

The only ways I know are pregnancy or gaining a shitload of weight.


----------



## Allie84

Padded bras......gain weight....get pregnant....breast implants. I think that's all.


----------



## mummy2boysx

As above...


----------



## Geebug x

A boob job. That's it.

Getting pregnant, they will shrink back. Gain weight, yes they will grow but could sag as its stretching and leave you with loose skin.

If you are that unhappy save up and get a boob job xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine didnt even grown in pregnancy lol. I am a small B cup. I spent 28yrs hating them but now I love them. Message me if you wanna chat or feel sad. I know how it can feel. But small boobs absolutely rock.


----------



## PunchyStars

Seriously? Big boobs are so overrated...


----------

